

Will Bill Gates return to try to save Microsoft? - RockyMcNuts
http://blogs.computerworld.com/17250/bill_gates_will_return_to_save_microsoft

======
kls
_Once upon a time, Microsoft was considered one of the innovators of the tech
world_

I don't know that, that statement has ever been true. I am not a big MS basher
but I would not give them the crown of a tech innovator either. What I would
say is they are good at strategic acquisitions and integrating technologies
into their stack. They have done very well as a vertical software provider.
They historically have been good at throwing a pile of money at a segment to
catch up. This strategy has not been working so well for them lately, because
the battleground has changed.

------
Mithrandir
See
[http://blogs.computerworld.com/17250/bill_gates_will_return_...](http://blogs.computerworld.com/17250/bill_gates_will_return_to_save_microsoft#comment-242165)
for a bit of what looks like sarcasm, judging by the bad grammar.

